
Tech Companies Report Profits as 40M Americans Face Evictions - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/jgxbwd/tech-companies-report-huge-profits-as-40-million-americans-face-evictions
======
node-bayarea
stupid journalists! Because of increased "digital transformation", money is
moving from retail to online.Techn companies' profit have nothing to do with
40M who might fact evictions.

